

Easter Egg Marketing: How Snapchat, Apple, and Google Hook You - rrhoover
http://ryanhoover.me/post/61589418787/easter-egg-marketing-how-snapchat-apple-and-google

======
austenallred
A couple were true easter eggs, but I'd call putting a pink mustache on your
car more of a generic marketing stunt than an "easter egg."

------
glenra
> _" The nature of Easter eggs is an oxymoron. Why would Snapchat or any other
> product hide functionality..."_

I'm not sure what word was intended there, but it wasn't _oxymoron_. Perhaps
the writer meant to say the nature of Easter eggs _seems confusing_?

